# Thomson Scenium No Sub Bought from eBay!



## chr1s888 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there,

I live in the UK and just won a TIVO Thomson Scenium but with no subscription. I want to use it to pause live TV and record, not too bothered about the EPG. Just wondering can the box still be used for this or is a subscription required?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

You can use it in manual mode without a subscription and to pause live TV. The box will periodically nag you to subscribe (which you can't currently do even if you wanted to) but this will not affect it's basic functions.


----------



## chr1s888 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks steve, so does it still need to be connected to a phone line or can you set the time manually? Is £33 for a Tivo Scenium with No Sub expensive? How much would one with a Subscription be? Sorry for the questions, i sort of jumped at buying the box as i seen it on ebay last minute and put a bid in and won. Always heard about TIVO but never looked into it.

Cheers!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Needs a phone line to set the clock (AFAIK).

No option from Tivo user menu to set the time/date.

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You can set the time manually with a backdoor code:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=377783


----------

